# Custom Turkey call striker



## James (Jun 26, 2014)

I know it's not really a call, but it is going with a custom slate call to KY for a friends birthday. Rosewood peg, antler, brass, african black wood and some great burl I got from @windyridgebowman .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow. Thats got a lot going on! Very nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jun 26, 2014)

Is that black oak burl that you have dyed? Sharp!! no matter what it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Jun 26, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> Is that black oak burl that you have dyed? Sharp!! no matter what it is.


Yes sir it is. I stabilized and dyed it orange to match a pot call I made for a friend.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2014)

That looks fit for a king. Nice work James.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 27, 2014)

What can I say James. You have done it again. You da man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmck (Jun 27, 2014)

that looks great !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

